# Avatar



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Could someone try to explain how to put up an avatar? sorry I'm just having loads of troble....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the very same question!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I had the same problem a few months ago here's my thread with lots of helpful information.... viewtopic.php?f=13&t=26787


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's what I use to resize... http://postimage.org/ to avatar size.
Then go to that thread Sherry posted and follow Pam's instructions. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I tried and it still isn't working.... :GAAH:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

It's frustrating trust me I know!! Just keeping trying one time it will work for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It keeps saying A) it's to big.... (I have resized it like 20X :hair: ) or B) the URL is invalid.....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If anyone needs help resizing their avatar you can message me with the picture. I have photoshop and its super easy to re size on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use "windows Paint" to make mine smaller to fit...
You should find it in "All programs" on the start menu..on the left side bottom on your puter...
"Accessories"
Go to Paint "Open Paint
Then on the left side..click on the drop down box left side
go to "Open"
find the pic you want to display click on it
Note: you should the pic selected in "Paint" now
Go to resize
Percentage
Horizontal make 50%
Vertical make 50%

Note: before you start make a copy of that picture... put a copy in a different folder...once you change it... you cannot go back... so putting a copy of it in another local ...will allow you to keep the pic in original size... in case you don't rename it ... while trying to save it...

then save as: what ever you want to name it..
then try it on TGS and see if it allows it...if not... repeat until it works... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got it! thank you so much xymenah!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! What a cute face :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! My snappy in her 4-H costume.... she was Toad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

